# Connexion Internet Nintendo Wii



## Opatik (11 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème, j'essaye depuis 2 jours (en vain) de me connecter à internet via l'airport sur ma console Wii.
J'ai bien tout configurer comme il faut dans Airport je pense :
http://www.opatik.net/airport.png
192.168.0.1 = adresse de mon routeur
212.94.174.xx = DNS de Cegetel (mon FAI)


Et voici dans la Wii :
http://www.opatik.net/ip_wii.jpg
http://www.opatik.net/dns_wii.jpg


Mais il m'affiche cette erreur sur la Wii :
http://www.opatik.net/error_wii.jpg

Code d'erreur: 52730
Impossible de se connecter car un autre
appareil utilise la même adresse IP.
Verifiez les parametres de connexion
à partir des parametres Internet​

Et celle ci sur le Mac (iMac 20" Intel 2Ghz CoreDuo) :






Comment faire pour lier l'IP et l'adresse MAC ?
Je l'ai fais sur mon routeur déjà, mais en vain ...

J'ai un routeur netgear qui donne internet par un cable reseau Ethernet et je voudrais transferer le réseau Ethernet par la borne Aiport jusqu'à la wii, j'ai lue que c'était possible. mais comment ?

A noter que j'ai configurer aussi le partage internet de cette maniere :
http://www.opatik.net/partage.png

En esperant que vous m'aiderez car la je me noie :rateau:


----------



## Alan571 (11 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Tu aurait d&#251; mettre ta demande dans r&#233;seau.

C'est tout &#224; fait normal, tu as un conflit parce que tu utilise la m&#234;me adresse IP pour ton iMac et pour ta console Wii, il faut mettre une autre adresse IP pour la console 192.168.0.6 par exemple. Et de plus tu dois mettre la m&#234;me adresse IP pour le routeur (Passerelle).

Si j'ai bien compris, tu as un routeur Netgear avec adresse 192.168.0.1 donc ton iMac doit avoir 192.168.0.2  et ta console doit avoir 192.168.0.3 avec comme sous-r&#233;seau 255.255.255.0 (OK) et pour Routeur (passerelle "pour la Wii") 192.168.0.1 = adresse IP de ton routeur NetGear.


----------



## Opatik (11 Décembre 2006)

Je viens d'essayer en mettant:

Sur Airport :
Adresse IP : 192.168.0.2 (celle de l'iMac attribué par le routeur)
Sous -réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.0.1

Et sur la Wii :
Adresse IP : 192.168.0.3 (essayé aussi avec 192.168.0.4 [le 5 étant le PC dans un autre piece])
Masque de réseau : 255.255.255.0
Passerelle : 192.168.0.1

Et j'obtient ce message d'erreur de la Wii, et aucun signe du Mac ou d'Airport...

Code d'erreur 52130
Impossible de se connecter à Internet.
Veuillez vous referer au mode d'emploi
Wii pour plus de détails

(bien sûr, rien de plus dans le manuel)​


----------



## Alan571 (11 Décembre 2006)

Ton routeur a bien l'adresse 192.168.0.1 ?


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

Comment est relier ton iMac &#224; ton routeur Ainsi que tes autres mat&#233;riels ?

Ton routeur est-il WIFI ?


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

Oui car lorsque je vais sur :
http://192.168.0.1/
via mon navigateur, il m'affiche les parametres du routeur netgear 

Voilà les caracteristiques qu'il donne si cela peut serveir :

*
Etat du routeur*

*Nom de compte* 
*Version Firmware:* V2.10.22             

Port ADSL  *
Adresse MAC * 00:09:5b:9e:dc:31   *
Adresse IP * 86.66.141.93   *
Type de réseau * PPPoA   *
Masque sous-réseau IP * 255.255.255.255        *
Adresse IP passerelle*     1.1.1.1    *
Serveur nom de domaine (DNS) *
 86.64.145.140
84.103.237.140            

Port LAN *
Adresse MAC* 00:09:5b:9e:dc:30   *
Adresse IP* 192.168.0.1   *
DHCP * On   
*Masque sous-réseau IP * 255.255.255.0           

Modem  *
Version Firmware ADSL* 3.02.06.00    
*Etat du Modem * Connected         *
Vitesse de connexion descendante* 5408 kbps         
*Vitesse de connexion montante* 800 kbps   
*VPI* 8    *
VCI* 35


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

Comment est relier tes mat&#233;riels au routeur ?

WIFI ou c&#226;ble ? 

Routeur WIFI ?


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

Routeur (Cable Reseau Ethernet)
|
|
|----> PC
|
|
|-------------> iMac   ))))))))))))))))))))   Wii

                                 Airport(WIFI)


En gros lol : Routeur <cable> Mac <wifi> Wii

Et le wifi ne marche pas...


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

Il faut que tu partage ta connexion Internet sur ton iMac.

Cocher "Internet int&#233;gr&#233;".

Et modifie sur ta Wii l'adresse de la passerelle qui est ton iMac.


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

Je veux bien mais je cochce ca ou ? :rateau: (newbie inside)


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

> Je veux bien mais je cochce ca ou ?  (newbie inside)



Tu vas dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me / Partage, la m&#234;me fen&#234;tre ou tu as fait le partage Airport : http://www.opatik.net/partage.png


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

Si je coche Ethernet Integré comme ca :





J'obtient cette erreur, et je ne voudrais pas essayer lol


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

Fait OK, il n'y as pas de soucis. Tu n'auras pas de probl&#232;me. Tu as le droit d'avoir plusieurs ordinateur sur la m&#234;me connexion. 

Tu as d&#233;j&#224; plusieurs ordinateurs, ton PC, ton iMac, alors une connexion de plus.


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

Toujours rien,
je posterais demain matin pour de plus amples infos, bonne nuit et merci quand même.
si d'autres macusers ont le même probleme, faites nous part de vos problemes.

Si ca marche toujours pas demain soir, je contacterais le SAV Nintendo


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

J'allais dire la m&#234;me chose car il se fait tard.

Bonne nuit. La nuit porte conseil. Et puis peut-&#234;tre que demain cela fonctionnera.


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2006)

C'est clair : cette discussion serait plus &#224; l'aise du c&#244;t&#233; des r&#233;seaux.

Souffrez-donc que je la transf&#232;re.


----------



## maousse (12 Décembre 2006)

Opatik a dit:


> Si je coche Ethernet Integré comme ca :



ce que tu veux faire sur ton imac, en restant avec des mots simples et une logique aussi basique que ces mots, c'est partager la connexion ethernet de ton imac via sa carte airport.

ça n'est pas ce qui est coché dans cette capture ! Laisse seulement "via airport" coché, pas "via ethernet", ça n'a aucun sens dans ton cas, et c'est la source de ton problème.

Règle ta wii en dhcp si possible, (ou "adresse ip automatique", ou encore une formulation équivalente), car désormais pour elle, c'est ton mac le routeur pas ton routeur d'origine, et c'est bien plus simple en dhcp. Activer le partage de connexion démarre un service dhcp depuis ton mac (l'origine du problème -- conflit avec le dhcp de ton routeur quand tu partages ta connexion sur ethernet depuis le mac), donc ta wii aura une ip comme il faut sans te prendre la tête.


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

J'ai tout mis sur auto (Wii et Mac) en mettant "de Ethernet via Airport" dans le partage.
Je créer un reseau "wii".
La wii le trouve, je fais donc un test de connection et j'obtient un erreur :

Code d'erreur: 52030
Impossible de se connecter à Internet.
Veuillez vous referez au mode d'emploi
de la Wii pour plus de détails


:hein:​


----------



## Sebang (12 Décembre 2006)

Opatik a dit:


> J'ai tout mis sur auto (Wii et Mac) en mettant "de Ethernet via Airport" dans le partage.
> Je cr&#233;er un reseau "wii".
> La wii le trouve, je fais donc un test de connection et j'obtient un erreur :
> 
> ...



J'ai la meme configuration et le meme probleme, mais avec ma console DS. Impossible de me connecter en wifi avec la DS.

A priori la DS n'arrive pas a obtenir une IP automatique alors que tout est bien regle au niveau du Mac, partage de connexion internet active.
Sur la DS, la reseau wifi est bien detecte, mais elle n'arrive pas a s'y connecter alors qu'elle est configuree a priori pour obtenir une adresse IP automatiquement.
Mon Powerbook arrive a se connecter a ce meme reseau wifi et a acceder a internet sans probleme...

Comme j'aurai dans pas longtemps une Wii (le temps que la penurie se termine  ), ce topic m'interesse d'autant plus que je vois que le probleme est le meme que celui que j'ai avec la DS.


----------



## Ax6 (12 Décembre 2006)

Salut, j'ai lu que tu avais un routeur ... (j'ai peut &#234;tre mal compris :mouais: ) 

C'est un routeur Wifi ? 

Si c'est le cas, te p&#234;tes pas les *******s, tu configures ta wii pour qu'elle se connecte directement &#224; ton routeur ...


Sinon 2 liens : 
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/errors/52000-52099.jsp

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/fr_na/online.jsp

D&#233;sol&#233; de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus ... D&#232;s que j'aurai d&#233;ball&#233; ma Wii le 24 d&#233;cembre, j'en dirai plus sur la configuration r&#233;seau 


Par contre n'y aurait il pas un probl&#232;me avec le cryptage WEP/WPA ou autre a partir de la Wii? je sais pas, ce n'est qu'une supposition ...


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

Sebang > Oui j'ai d&#233;j&#224; lue &#224; plusieurs endroit que les probl&#232;mes WIFI &#233;tait les m&#234;me que ceux de la DS.

Ax6 > Si monrouteur &#233;tait WIFI je me ferais pas **** &#224; faire part Airport :rateau: lol
J'essaye de config part Airport car mon routeur est &#224; 4 pi&#232;ces de ma chambre, et j'ai pas envie d'acheter un cable + un adaptateur Ethernet <> USB pour la Wii et tirer le cable sur toutes les pi&#232;ces, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait pour le Mac, alors si il faut acheter un adaptateur ... Apr&#232;s ca depend du prix :rateau:

J'ai essay&#233; en WEP, en WPA etc... meme sans s&#233;cu, ca ne marche...

Bon sinon, si quelqu'un aurait une solution, j'accepte toute manipe


----------



## maousse (12 Décembre 2006)

Opatik a dit:


> J'ai tout mis sur auto (Wii et Mac) en mettant "de Ethernet via Airport" dans le partage.
> Je créer un reseau "wii".
> La wii le trouve, je fais donc un test de connection et j'obtient un erreur :
> 
> ...



et dans cette situation, quelle est la configuration tcp/ip de ta wii ?
adresse ip manuelle, dhcp ?
as-tu indiqué les serveurs dns de ton fai ?


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

Dans cette situation je suis en Auto partout (IP et DNS) sur la Wii et sur l'Airport...

Apparement l'auto ne marche pas sur l'airport, il faut obligatoirement être en manuel, mais je ne suis pas un pro du reseau ... Alors je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre. Ce qui me parrais le plus plausible, mais qui ne marche pas :

Je créer le partage de "Ethernet" à "Airport".
Je mets mon DHCP en manuel.
Dans Airport je met :
Ip : 192.168.0.2 (celle de l'imac)
Sous-Réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.0.1 (celle du routeur)
DNS : ceux de Cegetel

Dans la Wii :
IP : 192.168.0.3
Masque de reseau : 255.255.255.0
Passerelle : 192.168.0.1
DNS : ceux de Cegetel


A noter que j'ai aussi essayé en mettant les DNS du routeur. (voir config du routeur premiere page)

Après je met une clée WEP ou WPA (même sans protection) et ca ne marche pas, j'ai une erreur, je ne me rappelle plus laquelle, aucunne importance de toute façon, car tout le monde a differentes erreurs sans solutions.

Donc je met ici la config de mon routeur NetGear (non WiFi, juste Ethernet) qui est connecté à mon iMac sous l'IP 192.168.0.1 et l'iMac possède l'IP 192.168.0.2, le PC possede le 192.168.0.5.
A noter que dans les configs du routeur, j'ai reservé l'adresse MAC de la Wii à l'IP 192.168.0.3 et ca ne marche toujours pas (ca ne change rien).

Voici les caracteristique du routeur :

* Etat du routeur*

*Nom de compte* 
*Version Firmware:* V2.10.22             

Port ADSL  *
Adresse MAC * 00:09:5b:9e:dc:31   *
Adresse IP * 86.66.141.93   *
Type de réseau * PPPoA   *
Masque sous-réseau IP * 255.255.255.255        *
Adresse IP passerelle*     1.1.1.1    *
Serveur nom de domaine (DNS) *
  86.64.145.140
 84.103.237.140            

Port LAN *
Adresse MAC* 00:09:5b:9e:dc:30   *
Adresse IP* 192.168.0.1   *
DHCP * On   
*Masque sous-réseau IP * 255.255.255.0           

Modem  *
Version Firmware ADSL* 3.02.06.00    
*Etat du Modem * Connected         *
Vitesse de connexion descendante* 5408 kbps         
*Vitesse de connexion montante* 800 kbps   
*VPI* 8    *
VCI* 35


Donc voilà, que rentrer dans la Wii et dans Airport sachant tout ca ??? :hein:

J'espere qu'on pro-reseau va passer dans le coin :love:

Merci à tous.​


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir Opatik,

Je t'ai dit hier soir que le routeur (passerelle) pour ta console Wii est ton iMac, donc tu doit mettre l'adresse IP de ton iMac dans la zone passerelle.

Ton routeur Netgear ne sert &#224; rien pour ta console parce que ta console passe par ton iMac pour avoir Internet

Internet <------> Routeur Netgear <---------------> PC
....................................................... !
........................................................!       
........................................................!<----------> iMac <----------> Wii

Peut-tu mettre en automatique DHCP ta console Wii ? Si oui mets l&#224;. Elle devra normalement trouver la carte Airport. 

Ne mets pas de cl&#233; WPA sur ta carte Airport, cela ne fonctionne pas avec les cartes Non APPLE, seulement le WEP (mon exp&#233;rience).


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

Ce que je viens d'essayer :
Airport :
IP : 192.168.0.2
Sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.0.1
Serveurs DNS : 
212.94.174.85
212.94.174.86
(ceux de Cegetel)

Et sur la Wii:
IP : 192.168.0.3
Masque reseau : 255.255.255.0
Passerelle : 192.168.0.2
DNS : idem


Erreur renvoyée :

Code d'erreur: 52130
Impossible de se connecter à Internet.
Veuillez vous referez au mode d'emploie
Wii pour plus de détails.


:hein:

J'y comprend plus rien.​


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

Sur ta carte Airport, il ne faut pas mettre l'adresse IP de ton iMAC sinon conflit.

Routeur : 192.168.0.1
PC : 192.168.0.5
iMac : 192.168.0.2
Carte Airport : en Auto DHCP
Wii : en Auto DHCP


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

Je voudrais bien, mais en Auto DHCP ca ne marche pas...


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

OK.

Alors on va faire autrement.

*iMac carte Airport*

Adresse IP de la carte Airport : 192.168.1.1
Sous-r&#233;seau : 255.255.255.0
rien mettre dans les autres zones laisser vide et cliquer sur appliquer.

*Wii*

Adresse IP : 192.168.1.2
Sous-r&#233;seau : 255.255.255.0
Passerelle : 192.168.1.1

Ci-joint un petit tuto Partager sa connexion Internet via des cartes Airport


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

Erreur de connexion comme auparavant ...

Pourquoi mettre 192.168.*1*.1 ?

Sinon pour info, quand je met manuellement les IP sur la Wii, je suis obliger de definir manuellement les DNS. :mouais:


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

> Pourquoi mettre 192.168.1.1 ?



Pour avoir un autre r&#233;seau. Ton iMac va servir de Serveur (passerelle) pour l'internet.

Il faut que ta carte Airport soit activ&#233; en borne d'acc&#232;s logiciel.

Lit le Tutoriel de MacADSL.


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

J'ai fais comme dans le tutos (c'est asser dur vue que je suis sous OS X et que mon Airport est integré et non une borne).

Et ca ne marche toujours pas .... :hein:


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

Le tuto est fait pour les cartes Airport sans Borne d'acc&#232;s.

N'ayant pas de carte Airport dans mon iMac, je ne peux pas t'aider en visu. Mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; ce type de connexion sur un iBook et un PowerMac sous OS X et tout fonctionne tr&#232;s bien (chez un ami).

Ton iMac va servir de borne d'acc&#232;s &#224; ta Wii.

Est tu certain d'avoir tout fait correctement. Peut-tu mettre des screenshots des &#233;tapes ?


----------



## esales (12 Décembre 2006)

Avec une Airport Extreme, je n'ai pas eu de soucis pour connecter la Wii.
Tout en auto.
Filtrage par adresse MAC de la Wii (sur l'Airport Extreme)
Cryptage WPA (TKIP).

Bon ok, cela ne résout pas ce problème de partage par Mac interposé....

Désolé.


----------



## Opatik (12 Décembre 2006)

esales a dit:


> Avec une Airport Extreme, je n'ai pas eu de soucis pour connecter la Wii.
> Tout en auto.
> Filtrage par adresse MAC de la Wii (sur l'Airport Extreme)
> Cryptage WPA (TKIP).
> ...


Où mettre l'adresse MAC de la Wii dans Airport ???


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

Opatik a dit:


> Où mettre l'adresse MAC de la Wii dans Airport ???



Tu n'as pas de borne Extreme donc cela n'est pas la même chose.

Je me répéte mais ton iMac doit servir de passerelle, il faut suivre le tuto.

Qu'à tu fais jusqu'à maintenant.

Reprend s tout depuis le début.


----------



## Opatik (13 Décembre 2006)

Ca y est j'ai r&#233;ussie :

Pour ceux qui veulent savoir :

- Commencer par partager la connexion internet : Preferences Systemes > Partage > Internet
- Cocher la case "airport"
- Afficher les options airport, choisir le canal #1, utiliser ou non WEP (moi je n'en utilise pas)
- Demarrer le partage de connexion.

- Allumer la Nintendo Wii
- A l'ecran des parametres WiFi, choisir l'un des trois slots et rechercher un point d'acces
- Le point d'acces du mini devrait etre trouv&#233;, entrer au besoin la cl&#233; WEP

Le test de connexion echoue... la console ne parvient pas a avoir d'adresse IP

Toujours sur la Wii, modifier les parametres de la connexion: desactiver l'obtention automatique d'adresse IP; il faut maintenant entrer les parametres a la main. Les parametres que j'utilise, recopi&#233;s d'apres un message sur les forums de macbidouille (recopi&#233; eux meme de macrumors) :

Adresse IP : 10.0.2.2
Masque : 255.255.255.0
Passerelle : 10.0.2.1
DNS prefer&#233; : 10.0.2.1

Et voil&#224;, normalement la mise a jour se fais sur la Wii !

URL du topic MacBidouille : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=148749

Opatik.

PS : Merci &#224; tous ceux qui m'ont aid&#233; en vain c'est super sympa m&#234;me si cela n'a pas march&#233;. :rateau:


----------



## Sebang (14 Décembre 2006)

Parfait, merci beaucoup !  

Ca me tarde d'essayer ca ce soir ma DS !
Je vous tiens au courant aussi a ce niveau-la, voir si ca marche, mais je pense que oui. Ce qui me manquait, c'etait l'adresse des DNS quand on passe en mode manuel dans la config de la DS (qui me semble identique a la Wii (le coup des 3 emplacements et de l'echec a la premiere tentative pou obtenir une adresse IP)).


----------



## Ax6 (14 Décembre 2006)

Opatik a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai r&#233;ussie :
> 
> 
> Adresse IP : 10.0.2.2
> ...


 
Par contre pour l'adresse IP et la passerelle, je vais peut &#234;tre dire une connerie, vu que j'ai pas encore ouvert le packet cadeau de ma Wii, mais euhhh comment dire... ce sont 2 parametres &#224; changer en fonction de votre FAI, ou plut&#244;t de votre modem : Enfin, ce n'est qu'une supposition, je n'ai pas encore essay&#233;.

Chez moi, mon modem 9box c'est : 192.168.1.1 son ip, donc l'ip de mon mac : 192.168.1.2... 
L'adresse ip est donc pour moi : 192.168.1.x
et la passerelle : 192.168.1.1

Mais bon, moi je ne passe pas par mon Mac pour avoir la connexion, vu que ma 9box fait routeur Wifi...

Cependant, j'ai peut-&#234;tre tord, vu que ca passe par le Mac  et que je ne connais pas le mod&#232;le du modem utilis&#233; pour cette manip', ni le fonctionnement d'une partage de connexion via le Mac ...


----------



## Alan571 (14 Décembre 2006)

> > Citation:
> > Post&#233; par Opatik
> > Ca y est j'ai r&#233;ussie :
> >
> ...



Bonjour,

Ax6, cette manip concerne les personnes utilisant leur MAC comme passerelle WIFI par l'Airport(Le Mac devient serveur) donc il faut qu'il cr&#233;e un connexion Wifi avec d'autres param&#232;tres r&#233;seaux pour ne pas avoir de conflit avec leur connexion internet (routeur ou box sans Wifi).


----------



## Opatik (14 Décembre 2006)

Sebang a dit:


> Parfait, merci beaucoup !
> 
> Ca me tarde d'essayer ca ce soir ma DS !
> Je vous tiens au courant aussi a ce niveau-la, voir si ca marche, mais je pense que oui. Ce qui me manquait, c'etait l'adresse des DNS quand on passe en mode manuel dans la config de la DS (qui me semble identique a la Wii (le coup des 3 emplacements et de l'echec a la premiere tentative pou obtenir une adresse IP)).



Oui ca devrais marcher, la manip à la base est pour la DS, j'ai testé pour la Wii et ca marche. (cf le lien que j'ai posté)


----------



## Ax6 (14 Décembre 2006)

Merci de la précision, maintenant je sais


----------



## flat (15 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous, mon frère vient d'avoir sa wii et il veut la connecter à internet. Il a une freebox reliée à un routeur wrt54G , un imac branché en ethernet sur le routeur et il veut connecter sa wii sur son routeur en wifi. Je lui ai dit comment paramétrer le tout mais ça ne marche toujours pas. Je voudrais savoir s'il y a des ports à ouvrir sur le routeur car pour la DS il y en a plusieurs... Sinon, j'ai bien vu qu'il fallait plutôt utiliser le canal 1 du wifi, une config en manuelle plutôt qu'en auto.
Je lui ai également fait enlever toutes les protections genre clé WPA2, filtrage adresse mac.
Des avis la dessus ?
@+


----------



## cens1 (15 Décembre 2006)

en effet , j' ai même utilisé le tuto de mac bidouille.......et rien nada ....chipette.... 

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=148749


----------



## Opatik (16 Décembre 2006)

Atention, le truc de MacBidouille est *uniquement* pour *l'Airport Interne.

*Pas pour la Freebox, pour la freebox tu peut aller voir sur plusieurs forums Wii comme : http://www.forumwii.com/ où il y a plusieurs sujets pour differents routeur WiFi.


----------



## blueplanet (16 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour cette astuce.

Moi qui pensait qu'il fallait investir dans un modem wi-fi pour assurer la connexion Wi-Fi avec la Wii. Que nenni, cela marche nickel avec un modem ADSL basique ( même pas routeur) branché par ethernet à 1 Imac avec carte airport interne  et bien sûr la Wii !

Par contre y-a-t-il moyen de renforcer la securite de ce reseau Wi-Fi ? Seul le choix d'une cle WEP 40 ou 128 bits est disponible ? 
Pas de cle WAP ?
Comment être sûr que seule la Wii a le droit de se connecter à l'Imac ?

Des idées ?


----------



## Sebang (16 Décembre 2006)

Bah moi j'ai essay&#233; ce tuto avec ma DS et &#231;a marche toujours pas (m&#234;me en suivant le tuto de MacBidouille).

Il me semble pourtant bien faire les r&#233;glages des 2 c&#244;t&#233;s (surtout que j'ai le Powerbook pour me prouver que je suis dans le bon).

C'est bizarre.
Mais bon, comme je vais bient&#244;t avoir une borne Airport, le probl&#232;me ne se posera plus.


EDIT : Bah aujourd'hui &#231;a marche. Bizarre... A moi Mario Kart !


----------



## Ax6 (16 Décembre 2006)

L'avantage avec un routeur, c'est que tu n'as pas besoin de laisser ton Mac/PC allum&#233; pour que  la connexion soit partag&#233;e... Sachant que la Wii, m&#234;me "&#233;teinte" (en veille quoi...) la Wii reste en connect&#233;e en permanence &#224; internet pour les M&#224;J etc...


----------



## flat (16 Décembre 2006)

flat a dit:


> Salut à tous, mon frère vient d'avoir sa wii et il veut la connecter à internet. Il a une freebox reliée à un routeur wrt54G , un imac branché en ethernet sur le routeur et il veut connecter sa wii sur son routeur en wifi. Je lui ai dit comment paramétrer le tout mais ça ne marche toujours pas. Je voudrais savoir s'il y a des ports à ouvrir sur le routeur car pour la DS il y en a plusieurs... Sinon, j'ai bien vu qu'il fallait plutôt utiliser le canal 1 du wifi, une config en manuelle plutôt qu'en auto.
> Je lui ai également fait enlever toutes les protections genre clé WPA2, filtrage adresse mac.
> Des avis la dessus ?
> @+



C'est bon, je lui ai remis le dernier firmware linksys pour son wrt54GS et après un reparametrage total ça marche.


----------



## Sebang (18 Décembre 2006)

Hey !

Je viens d'avoir ma Wii, et effectivement, c'est exactement la même manip que pour la DS : celle décrite un peu plus haut.

Merci beaucoup pour cette aide inestimable ! (si si, vraiment)


----------



## mOOnSlide (8 Janvier 2007)

Juste une pr&#233;cision, que je voudrais avoir, pour ceux qui ont r&#233;ussi la connexion en wifi de la wii et de leur mac avec airport, est il possible d'attribuer une clef wep ?
Car pour la connection wifi de mon PC et mon Mac, lorsque j'attribue une clef wep cela pose probl&#232;me. Donc j'esp&#232;re qu'avec la wii &#231;a fonctionne 
Merci


----------



## mOOnSlide (29 Janvier 2007)

Vraiment personne ? 
Allez les z'amis un ch'tit effort s'il vous plaît  
Merci d'avance à vous


----------

